# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  الى كل مسلمة .. نصائح بالصور

## هدوء عاصف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


*إلى حفيدات خديجة في العفة و الطهر و النقاء ..*

*إلى السائرات على درب عائشة و حفصة و سمية و أسماء ..* 

*إلى اخواتي الطاهرات النقيات التقيات العفيفات ..*


*لكن هذه الصور التي تحمل في طياتها كثيرا من الامور الشرعية التي تهمكن :* 


 
 
 

http://images.imagehotel.net/qyzb94jmae.jpg

----------


## مجودة

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

----------

